# Competitive Ballroom Dancing



## samal (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi All.  I have been out of photography as serious hobby for some time, but since my daughter got more serious in Dancesport - namely competitive ballroom dancing, I dusted off the camera and got to work.

it's challenging - tricky lighting, no flash, movement, wild colors and it is so rewarding since we are all involved in it as a family.  I take pictures of all kids that train in the same studio as my daughter and give to parents for free - not aspiring to be a pro.  CC is welcome and appreciated.

one issue - I have to shot at higher ISO - my most common settings are ISO 1000, f2.8, 1/250 shutter - have to balance between noise and motion blur.  I shoot Nikon D500, tamron 70-200 SP 2.8 and 24-70 2.8 SP


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 12, 2019)

Fantastic shots!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 12, 2019)

Some excellent action shots.....


----------



## edsland (Jun 12, 2019)

Awesome set....


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2019)

samal said:


> - have to balance between noise and motion blur.


Great shots!

I did a quick search of the forums to find this discussion:

The ISO argument

(there are more than this one thread)

Please read comment #2 and then as much more as you feel like.

BTW: As far as I know, the D500 is a very capable camera, and its low-light performance is outstanding. Learn  when to diddle with the ISO setting and when to ignore it.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow, great set!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 12, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Some excellent action shots.....



Yeah, some good shots.


----------



## samal (Jun 12, 2019)

Designer said:


> samal said:
> 
> 
> > - have to balance between noise and motion blur.
> ...




when photographing stationary objects, yes, I will always go to low ISO to get rid of noise, but with dancing, anything under 1/200 sec creates too much motion blur at the body and head.  and if I want to eliminate motion blur of feet and arms of the dancer, I have to go with shutter speed 1/320 or even higher.  so with exposure triangle and my 1/250 shutter and widest 2.8 aperture, I usually have to stay at ISO 1000 to not underexpose

and than you all


----------



## Designer (Jun 12, 2019)

samal said:


> I usually have to stay at ISO 1000 to not underexpose


Or don't read it.  Whatever.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 12, 2019)

Shoot low, process high.
Nikon D500 Dynamic Range – Photo Bee 1 Blog


----------



## samal (Jun 12, 2019)

But wouldn't over processing add noise right back?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 12, 2019)

The D500 has a Sony sensor that is ISO invariant ... set to RAW, keep the ISO low, under expose to get the shutter speed up, then bring it back in post processing without the noise.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 12, 2019)

another explanation: Recovering an underexposed Nikon D500 image - WildLight Photography


----------



## samal (Jun 12, 2019)

Wow! I learned something new today! thanks! ISO invariance, who knew!  I will try that in studio tomorrow, before I shoot over 1000 exposures on the next comp!

Will post results!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 14, 2019)

Results?


----------



## samal (Jun 14, 2019)

Change of plans.  Did not make it to dance studio.  Busy week


----------

